# How to remove this freewheel?



## Aaron88 (31 May 2018)

Hi, 

Im trying to replace my 18 freewheel, but how do i remove my current one? Do i need a special tool? The bike is kinda old. Thnx in advance.


----------



## Cycleops (31 May 2018)

You can do it without special tools if you wish.
Video is for a multi speed freewheel but single speed is the same.


View: https://youtu.be/WsVL1XqZve8


----------



## iluvmybike (31 May 2018)

A bog standard chain whip will do that surely?


----------



## Tim Hall (31 May 2018)

I'd try a bar placed across the two slots, or maybe a Suntour two prong freewheel removal tool.


----------



## mickle (31 May 2018)

It's very difficult to remove that kind of cheap freewheel - even with the correct tool - because the slots are so shallow and the material so soft that it's hard to get a good engagement on it.

It's also very difficult to remove a freewheel when the axle is absent. The wheel nut is screwed down onto the tool to keep it from slipping out for the first few degrees of undoing. 

So. Given that these two scenarios are present in this case, getting this bastard off intact will be close to impossible. It is possible, however, and enormously enjoyable to just monster it off. Take the whole thing apart by undoing the lock ring. When you're down to the 'block' bang it in the vice and turn the wheel. Being careful not to over tighten the vice so much that it crushes the hub itself.. (Don't ask me how I know this) .


----------



## Cycleops (31 May 2018)

Just to add you can undo the lock ring using a heavy duty flat blade screwdriver in the dimple hole hammering it clockwise.


----------



## Aaron88 (1 Jun 2018)

Cycleops said:


> You can do it without special tools if you wish.
> Video is for a multi speed freewheel but single speed is the same.
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/WsVL1XqZve8



Thnx ill try that when the tools won't do the job


----------



## Aaron88 (1 Jun 2018)

iluvmybike said:


> A bog standard chain whip will do that surely?


This thing?


----------



## Aaron88 (1 Jun 2018)

Tim Hall said:


> I'd try a bar placed across the two slots, or maybe a Suntour two prong freewheel removal tool.


Do you think this will do the job?


----------



## Aaron88 (1 Jun 2018)

mickle said:


> It's very difficult to remove that kind of cheap freewheel - even with the correct tool - because the slots are so shallow and the material so soft that it's hard to get a good engagement on it.
> 
> It's also very difficult to remove a freewheel when the axle is absent. The wheel nut is screwed down onto the tool to keep it from slipping out for the first few degrees of undoing.
> 
> So. Given that these two scenarios are present in this case, getting this bastard off intact will be close to impossible. It is possible, however, and enormously enjoyable to just monster it off. Take the whole thing apart by undoing the lock ring. When you're down to the 'block' bang it in the vice and turn the wheel. Being careful not to over tighten the vice so much that it crushes the hub itself.. (Don't ask me how I know this) .


I do have the whole hub, for some reason i thought it needed to be removed . Do you think i need these 2 tools? I also want to buy the tiols needed to remove new freewheels i will buy in the future


----------



## Cycleops (1 Jun 2018)

Always a good idea to buy tools for future use.
The removal tool in your second pic doesn't look like the correct one for your freewheel and the best option is the screwdriver and hammer method anyway.


----------



## Aaron88 (1 Jun 2018)

Thank you, i will try the screwdriver method.


----------



## mickle (2 Jun 2018)

A chain whop is not the correct tool for this freewheel.


----------



## mickle (2 Jun 2018)

I ment whip.


----------



## mickle (2 Jun 2018)

I meant meant.


----------



## I like Skol (3 Jun 2018)

Just to add, you can remove the freewheel using the disassembly method and if careful to catch all the bearings and bits and using some care when unscrewing the core, it is possible to rebuild the freewheel and reuse it. I did this several times as a penniless teenager when swapping broken wheels.


----------

